# Carbon Frame Belt Driven Single Speed?



## REIMER (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey all,
This is my first post! My names Devin.

I have an idea of building myself a carbon framed single speed. I assume most wouldn't wanna spend much on a carbon frameset for just commuting, but Im willing too. My idea is since their will be less parts such as multiple chainrings and a rear brake it will be decently light. 

I was looking into a belt drive as well. I understand the frame has to separate for the belt drive to work. Do you know of any carbon framesets I can use? Is is possible? The only one I know of is the Trek District Limited produced a couple years back.

Anything helps,
Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

No comment on the carbon or the belt, but if you're talking about a freewheeling single-speed, you should have brakes front and rear. So there's a little less weight saving than you think. 

But you're right that, all things equal, a ss or fg will be lighter than a comparable multigear bike, because of the absence of additional rings and cogs, as well as shifters, derailleurs and cables.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

edit - daym...forgot about the probs with posting pics

you said you don't mind spending so check into raleigh hodola & predator sscx


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Commuter bike parts, never mind bikes, tend to be boat anchors. I just bought a new-to-me District S to tool around town and it's far heavier than any of my road bikes, including my steel travel bike. A lot of people look into building an ultralight single speed (I think it's a roadie's natural progression) but there are basically no parts available to make it happen unless you make everything custom. There are some 7-8 lbs one-offs.


----------



## REIMER (Aug 20, 2013)

DrSmile said:


> Commuter bike parts, never mind bikes, tend to be boat anchors. I just bought a new-to-me District S to tool around town and it's far heavier than any of my road bikes, including my steel travel bike. A lot of people look into building an ultralight single speed (I think it's a roadie's natural progression) but there are basically no parts available to make it happen unless you make everything custom. There are some 7-8 lbs one-offs.


Yea that's too bad. I have been looking a ton and haven't found much. And for the 7-8 lbs one I'm guessing they just use High end road bike frames and components?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

REIMER said:


> Yea that's too bad. I have been looking a ton and haven't found much. And for the 7-8 lbs one I'm guessing they just use High end road bike frames and components?


Yes, and what happens if you actually build one is very quickly you'll figure out that it's a lot more practical to just add shifters and derailleurs for a negligible weight penalty. Especially considering that it's just as expensive to build an ultralight SS as it is to build an ultralight road bike.


----------



## REIMER (Aug 20, 2013)

DrSmile said:


> Yes, and what happens if you actually build one is very quickly you'll figure out that it's a lot more practical to just add shifters and derailleurs for a negligible weight penalty. Especially considering that it's just as expensive to build an ultralight SS as it is to build an ultralight road bike.


Yea I might be rethinking this. I just wanted something ultralight and simple for a decent amount cheaper than a full road bike. Unless I could find a used carbon frame...


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

a few days ago I found online a CF frame, belt drive SS but don't remember where, weight or $$. If you can live with a 18 lb +or- a lb bike you have options. Not super light but not doggie heavy and simple to maintain. If you can find a used Wabi scandium in your size with front brake only, bull horn bars and light wheels I think you may be close t 15 lbs with pedals.


----------



## REIMER (Aug 20, 2013)

Schneiderguy said:


> a few days ago I found online a CF frame, belt drive SS but don't remember where, weight or $$. If you can live with a 18 lb +or- a lb bike you have options. Not super light but not doggie heavy and simple to maintain. If you can find a used Wabi scandium in your size with front brake only, bull horn bars and light wheels I think you may be close t 15 lbs with pedals.


Awesome thanks for the insight! I will look into it and yea I would be perfectly fine with something around 15-16 pounds


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

There are options out there that almost fit the bill, like 
Civilian Bicycle Co. Le Roi Le Veut De Lux | Competitive Cyclist



















...or the 11 speed hub BMC urban bike
BMC Alpenchallenge AC01: World?s Fastest City Bike? | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

*Might've caught a bug*

I'm just now looking at fixed/ss and I think I might have caught something from looking at these bikes. Dang it.



Tig said:


> There are options out there that almost fit the bill, like
> Civilian Bicycle Co. Le Roi Le Veut De Lux | Competitive Cyclist
> 
> 
> ...


----------

